# What type of pipe smokes the coolest?



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

I was thinking either Churchwader or a big bowl pipe.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If well made, filled correctly, and smoked slowly just about any pipe could be a cool smoker.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

RIght now I'm on a meerschaum kick. Really nice cool smoke.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

A bong! haha kidding. Dale is correct, if you have a pipe that smokes hot, slow down on your puffing. I bought a Peterson as my second pipe when I first started smoking. I always got tongue bite with it, and just wrote it off as a bad pipe. I went back to it now that my technique has improved, and it smokes fine. Turns out I was just puffing too fast and its not as forgiving as my other pipes. 

Now if you are looking for a forgiving pipe like I was when I started, I've had good luck with Savs using the balsa filter. It doesn't filter the smoke so much, it filters the steam from the smoke. Its the steam that burns ya. 

A churchwarden is always a cooler smoke, but the length can be a bit of a pain to deal with. I bought a Stanwell HCA with two bits. I think I've used the churchwarden bit 3 times over the last two years.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The Canadian shape is often cool-smoking. I've got one that's nearly eight inches in length that I've dedicated to VAs as they tend to be a bit hotter. It's the same principal as churchwardens, but not as cumbersome to tote around -- plus the extra length is more briar (awesome) instead of just lots of stem (who cares?).


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a meerschaum churchwarden that is my coolest smoker.


----------



## Coyotero (Mar 17, 2010)

Nargile! Coolest smoke bar none.

Conventional style I'd say you can't go wrong with a churchwarden, but then I'm partial to gigantic, long pipes so I may be biased.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I too like canadian style pipes, but one of the coolest smoking pipes I have is a Savinelli Bing's Favorite, which I smoke with a balsa filter.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Coyotero said:


> Nargile! Coolest smoke bar none.
> 
> Conventional style I'd say you can't go wrong with a churchwarden, but then I'm partial to gigantic, long pipes so I may be biased.


:tu Nargile = #1

#2 has to be a gourd/meer calabash

#2a. a cob (edit)

#3 everything else is an also-ran in the coolness contest, not that everything else ever seems particularly "hot" to me.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A water pipe.:doh:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd vote for the Gourd Calabash


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

The pipe that consistently gives me cool & dry smokes, regardless of the blend stuffed in it is my little Kirsten Aladdin. That little quarter bent aluminum pipe is the best thing since Barbra Eden!

Taringa! - Megapost de mi bella genio (Barbara Eden)

KIRSTEN 2nd generation

TTFN!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*As a generalization - Corn Cobs always seem to smoke cool, followed by Meerschaums and then Briar Pipes!*


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd say "The bigger the better", or "the longer the better". Myth or fact: nosewarmers give the warmest smoke?


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

juni said:


> I'd say "The bigger the better", or "the longer the better". Myth or fact: nosewarmers give the warmest smoke?


Any nosewarmer I've used has been a cob, so I'm going with myth. I'll stick with myth b/c my thinking is that less tobacco=less burning=lower temp reaching the briar? Can anyone verify?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Generally speaking, what is perceived as a "hot smoking pipe" is really a pipe that doesn't absorb enough moisture, and lets steam pass to the mouth.

The tobacco burns at 500 degrees Celsius regardless of the pipe.

The uncomfortable hotness is due to what does/doesn't take place after the smoke leaves the bowl.

The main reason cobs and meerschaum pipes are so well loved is that they absorb massive amounts of moisture, leaving the smoke drier and less able to cook your tongue. Filters do this as well. Kirsten and Falcon pipes precipitate the moisture and traps the water, making it quite difficult to steam your tongue. (You can still puff away, stoking the tobacco to the point of absurdity making an awful tasting smoke that has too high a pH~base and can cause chemical burns though)

Here's a much more complete explanation regarding the thermodynamics of pipe smoking.

The Thermodynamics of Pipe Smoking


----------

